# higher chances



## annasss (Feb 8, 2017)

Sorry
I'm not sure if my question is right for this section.
But I have just a quick question.
How do you think will using donor eggs from a younger woman increase my chances?
The doctor told that it all depends on my health as I will be the one who is carrying this baby but still... I'm wondering if it is possible. 
Any suggestions are welcome


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi Anass
By using the eggs from a younger woman, there is less chance of an embryo having a chromosomal defect which can prevent implantation and development, though obviously no guarantee. It still would be affected by a recipient's health though, so you need to make sure you're as healthy and fit for pregnancy as possible. I have two children from double donation so can recommend it. For my age, I was given a 5 % chance of success with OE, but with DE, the odds were increased to about 50-60%. I know I was really lucky.


----------



## annasss (Feb 8, 2017)

deblovescats said:


> Hi Anass
> By using the eggs from a younger woman, there is less chance of an embryo having a chromosomal defect which can prevent implantation and development, though obviously no guarantee. It still would be affected by a recipient's health though, so you need to make sure you're as healthy and fit for pregnancy as possible. I have two children from double donation so can recommend it. For my age, I was given a 5 % chance of success with OE, but with DE, the odds were increased to about 50-60%. I know I was really lucky.


not really, I'm not healthy enough. We just wanted to try one more time (I mean to carry a baby) 
my doctor warned me about risks, she told there is a chance my baby wouldn't implant or I would have a miscarriage. BUT I took all risks.
That's why she advised me to take a package with transfer to a surrogacy. She told us, we are able to switch the service in case of 2 fails. Honestly, I'm not ready for this, but I want to be a mom. And I will do my best in order to win this battle.


----------

